# Silly directions



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Something to waste 2 mins of time and really is quite funny!

1 - Go to www.google.com

2 - Click on 'maps'.

3 - Click on 'Get Directions'.

4 - Put in 'New York, New York' to 'London, England'.

5 - Read line 23.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Haha 

Someone's got a sense of humour at Google!


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

It's the fact they bring you in via Le Harve, France and then into England onboard the Dover/Calais ferry that tickles me.... :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

thejepster said:


> It's the fact they bring you in via Le Harve, France and then into England onboard the Dover/Calais ferry that tickles me.... :lol:


Me too. The original joke went out as New York, New York to Paris, France, but when I then tried London as the destination it added the ferry trip to Dover, which I thought was even funnier. :lol:
.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

thejepster said:


> It's the fact they bring you in via Le Harve, France and then into England onboard the Dover/Calais ferry that tickles me.... :lol:


i think its because after swimming 3462 miles in the Atlantic, you just wouldnt be able to manage the extra 150miles to dover :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Reminds me of the one that was on Top Gear.

Someone discovered that a route from somewhere like Liverpool to to somewhere in the South East took you on a ferry to Ireland, a Ferry to France, drove through a lot of the continent and then a further ferry to England.

Wish I could remember the start and finish points.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Kell said:


> Reminds me of the one that was on Top Gear.
> 
> Someone discovered that a route from somewhere like Liverpool to to somewhere in the South East took you on a ferry to Ireland, a Ferry to France, drove through a lot of the continent and then a further ferry to England.
> 
> Wish I could remember the start and finish points.


That was the best way to avoid Birmingham before the M62 by-pass was opened. :lol:


----------

